# Will my Minolta lenses, crop sensor 8mm fisheye & Tokina 11-16 work on an A7R with the



## MetroRuss (May 4, 2015)

Hello All,

Will my Minolta lenses, crop sensor 8mm fisheye & Tokina 11-16 work on an A7R with the Sony LA-EA4 A-Mount to E-Mount FF Lens Adapter with TMT?

I am learning videography right now and I am looking to upgrade to a new body. The A7R comes highly rated. I have several Minolta lenses and a Samyang 8mm fisheye to shoot 360 panoramas for google. I am planning to purchase an A mount Tokina 11-16 and I am wondering if my all my lenses will function properly with an A7R.

I have read that the 11-16 will be a round circle on the sensor surrounded by a black vignette, does anyone know if there will be a stitching problem in software like Auto pano giga and PTgui?

Thank you for your thoughts and advice,

Russ


----------

